# New Grower & new in hydroponics !!!!!



## PsyJiM (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi ..

I have a question as a new grower 

I wanna ask what are those cubes i should plant my seed before i put it in hyrdoponic !!!


Thanks..!!!


PS: which seeds you recommend 4 me ?
PS2:I like both indica & Sativa.
PS3: I plan on using aurora indica seeds.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 28, 2010)

You might be speaking of rockwool cubes, but I personally prefer a product called Sure To Grow which is a plastic based replacement for rockwool that I like real well.  You cna find information on it in this thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50559

Before someone else tells you, they do *not*like us to use live URL/links here on the forum.  Please change the TT part of the address to XX.  It has something to do with being able to back track to the forum and eventually to the member.

As to your links, they appear to be in Greek and I'm sorry, this retired truck driver barely learned to read English.

As far as seeds, I think you really mean varieties/strains.  Personally, White Widow seems to be a very popular choice followed by AK 47.

Welcome and good luck finding a whole lot of help from Greek readers, although since this is an English site, there may be a whole lot of members that also read Greek.

Great smoking man.


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 28, 2010)

Tnx Don Jones your topic help me a lot !!!

Have a good high day !!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> Hi ..
> 
> I have a question as a new grower
> 
> ...


 
*Welcome to the forum.. as DJ pointed out.. rockwool is what yer talkin bout.. all depends on method of growth sir.. if you have a "host" plant and take clones from her, then i perfer myself to void the rockwool.. since i use a bubble cloner i just get a good root ball and plant into my medium..*
*now for you  on the other hand whithout having a host yes you will want to plant them into a rockwool cube..*
*what kinda hydroponics you thinking of doing?? ebb n flow? DWC? areoponics?? AI nice plant:hubba: ... couchlock .. num num.. just finished a grow actually..*
*LH*


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 28, 2010)

I Will use WATERFARM® 

 4-gallon reservoir
 2-gallon growing chamber
 Pumping column
 Column support tube
 Drip ring
 1/2" grommet
 Drain level tube
 Elite® 800 air pump
 9L Hydroton
 3-part Flora Kit

I Will plAnt only one per time With A 400W HPS (is thAt ok? )

HoW long they stay in those cubes & hoW i put Water on it ? ..
i shouDl use my HPS in cubes too ?? 

Th4nkZ  

PS:Sorry about noob questions :holysheep:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> I Will use WATERFARM®
> 
>  4-gallon reservoir
>  2-gallon growing chamber
> ...


 
*lol .. so let me make sure i under stand this.. you have a 4 pail water farm system.. you wil do one per pail 4 at a time??*
*400w imo are fine.. you can grow great weed with a 400w..*
*they will stay in the cubes there whole grow. you just place it it in with the hydroton..the roots will over come it..*
*if you have some flours for the seedling that would be better then the 400w.. someone will correct me if im wrong but i do beleive that you will start your sprouts in the rockwool till the pop veg a week or so then enter them into the buckets.. for hydro growth.*
*make sense??*
*LH*


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 29, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *lol .. so let me make sure i under stand this.. you have a 4 pail water farm system.. you wil do one per pail 4 at a time??*



sorry i *di**dent get this !
**wh**at you me**an *?

I *w**ant to pl**a*nt one tree *at **a time, is th**at system ok **for me ?*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> sorry i *di**dent get this !
> **wh**at you me**an *?
> 
> I *w**ant to pl**a*nt one tree *at **a time, is th**at system ok **for me ?*



No.

IMO, it is a mistake to only plant 1 plant at a time.  Are you going to use fem seeds?  Are you ready for a 3-4 month veg period?

Also, you are not going to be able to grow a "tree" in a 2 gal DWC--it is just too small.  You are not going to be able to grow a "tree" with a 400W HPS--it will just not penetrate enough.  Why do you think that it would be better to grow one "tree" than several regular sized plants?


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 29, 2010)

I mean one plant when i say "tree" 
i plan on using aurora indica feminized seeds 

what system you recommend me ?
i dont want lot of plants its only or my personal use, 1-2 plants its all i need 
so.. what should i do ?
and about the light...? i as thinking 400w was ok 
what do you mean about 3-4 months veg period ?

Tnx.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 29, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> I mean one plant when i say "tree"
> i plan on using aurora indica feminized seeds
> 
> what system you recommend me ?
> ...


 
*Good morning dude.. And THG is right.. *
*start of by reading.. alot of.. do you have a Ph meter?? you will need one for hydro..*
*as for your AI.. pop 3 seeds.. grow them to sexual maturity.. if there AI fem seeds from nirvana then you should be ok on the fem to hermi ratio...*
*so you will veg and flower 3 plants off the get go.. b4 you put your 3 plants into flower.. take cuttings 1from each plant... this will give you a "clone" of each plant.. then you will beable to choose which pheno you would like to grow here on in...*
*i know alot if this is probally gibberish.. but just ask as you will be answered.. all this info is on the site.. and chances are theres already been 30+ people with the same question asked..*
*your looking at growing plants bout 3ft in ht....*
*just from the questions asked you havent grown b4 ??*
*for the amount of plants you want a 400w will do you fine.. *
*you need to read.. *
*you will have to germinate your seeds... put them into rockwool into another container for hydro. veg them (veggative growth) once shes at sexual maturity.. a sign of that is alternating nodes... *
*clone her and send the rest into flower... *
*im not to familar with the water farm system... but if you want only 1-3 plants go with either 5 gal DWC or homemade flood and drain tub...*
*LH*
*sorry if im all over the place just woke up.. *


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 29, 2010)

I never have grown before but i know some things from searching the net
i just want to know what is the best hydroponic solusion for 1-3 plants.. 

      

I will use feminized seeds only  
at least for the begining


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

For me the easiest and best way is DWC with one plant per bucket.

You would need 4 five gallon buckets, 4 air stones, 4 lids with netpots, and 1 air pump that is large enough to power the air stones.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 29, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> I never have grown before but i know some things from searching the net
> i just want to know what is the best hydroponic solusion for 1-3 plants..
> 
> 
> ...


 
*well either DWC or ebb n flow... now you being a newbie.. fem seed run the risk of turning hermi easier..*
*i would go with DWC in your situaton..*
*you will need a ph meter as well.. *
*so check out all the threads about DWC all the stickies.. ervything..*
*in the DIY section theres a great show it on how to make yor own DWC buckets...*
*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with pcduck.  I would go with 4 5 gal buckets.  

I agree with lefthand.  I would stay away from fem seeds.  You need a pH meter.

The only way to grow "trees" is to let them veg for 3-4 months (and then they still need to flower for 8 weeks or more).  How large a space are you planning on using?  What are your plans for ventilation?


----------



## Dr.Nodz (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a seedling that has been in cocotek for about 2 or 3 weeks. It has begun to grow its fifth set of leaves. all of a sudden it has stopped growing and it seem that the 3rd set has began to droop a bit it has been kept at about 78 degrees and 60% humidity. also it looks as if the 5th set of leaves is growing somewhat distorted with the smallest of the leaves twisted. there has been substantial growth underneth in between the first and second set of smaller branches or nodes or whatever. The cocotek that its in is only about two inches deep. i thought that may have something to do with it but i dont want to guess i would like to transplant this into my hydro waterfarm but i want it to be as healthy as possible before i do this. i would really appreciate any advice. thanx in advance. im new to these forums and not sure how to get around and post in the correct fashion please excuse me. Also if i transplant this what nutrient level should i start with(unsure of its exact start date) and what is a good watering/feeding schedule?


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 29, 2010)

:cool2:  hydroponics.eu/product.asp?Id=1230-Advanced+DWC+2

so..what you say about this ???


----------



## Dr.Nodz (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it's pretty clear. Im asking questions, not really answering them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr.Nodz said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty clear. Im asking questions, not really answering them.



You need to start your own thread, rather than hijacking someone elses.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> :cool2:  hydroponics.eu/product.asp?Id=1230-Advanced+DWC+2
> 
> so..what you say about this ???



I would do just as pcduck recommended.  Get 4 5 gal buckets.  You can either get lids that have the net pots built in or you can drill regular lids and get net pots.  Get air stones and air line and an air pump with at least 4 outlets (capable of running 4 5 gal buckets).  You should be able to put it together for less than 1/2 the cost of the product you are looking at.


----------



## Dr.Nodz (Jan 29, 2010)

Hijacking threads...well thats a little extreme. As i stated i am new to the whole forum idea and did not mean to hijack anything i was asking a question and wasnt even sure how or where to post anything, a little direction would have been nice Mrs. Super Moderator, Douchebag Queen, Goddess of Nothing at all really but your own self absorbed world. JOG ON you twat. Jim im sorry that my question was in your thread. an honest mistake, as for the Goddess i had respect for your advice even though you were so high you couldnt finish your own post....ill find another forum on another website


----------



## DonJones (Jan 30, 2010)

PsyJiM,

Jim, welcome.  The waterfarm is only slightly more complicated than a DWC bucket.  The only thing is you have check that the holes in the drip ring aren't plugged and that the solution is getting through.  As for the cost, check this thread for a DIY 5 gallon system.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49317

You will find her on their forums that everyone has their own favorite methods. 

Each of the different methods have pros and cons.  The DWC is probably the simplest followed very closely by the water farm system.  Both are good starter systems.

If you are going to be doing DWC, Waterfarm or nearly any other hydro you will need a PPM or TDC meter in addition to the PH meter.


Like every one has said, read, read and read some more.  You will learn more in the long run than by just asking general questions and hoping that someone figures out what it is that you need to know, and it will make you a better grower too.

Welcome again.

Great smoking. (Smoking what you have grown yourself is a feeling that has to be experienced to be understood, but it sure is worth it.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

Dr.Nodz said:
			
		

> Hijacking threads...well thats a little extreme. As i stated i am new to the whole forum idea and did not mean to hijack anything i was asking a question and wasnt even sure how or where to post anything, a little direction would have been nice Mrs. Super Moderator, Douchebag Queen, Goddess of Nothing at all really but your own self absorbed world. JOG ON you twat. Jim im sorry that my question was in your thread. an honest mistake, as for the Goddess i had respect for your advice even though you were so high you couldnt finish your own post....ill find another forum on another website



*You need to read the rules*.



> *2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums or in the chat room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

Dr.Nodz said:
			
		

> Hijacking threads...well thats a little extreme. As i stated i am new to the whole forum idea and did not mean to hijack anything i was asking a question and wasnt even sure how or where to post anything, a little direction would have been nice Mrs. Super Moderator, Douchebag Queen, Goddess of Nothing at all really but your own self absorbed world. JOG ON you twat. Jim im sorry that my question was in your thread. an honest mistake, as for the Goddess i had respect for your advice even though you were so high you couldnt finish your own post....ill find another forum on another website



No, you gave a snarky reply when YOUR question wasn't answered in someone else's thread--we do not need you and your immature attitude and language here little boy.

Goodby


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 30, 2010)

:yeahthat:  YEAH!! you rock THG!


----------



## dragracer (Jan 30, 2010)

I am on my first grow also, and after research and consultaion I am using DWC what I consider good results so far. I am i week away from flower with 4 plants. as stated above a PH meter and PPM meter are ESSENTIAL for keeping things going. There is A LOT to learn, so do not stop reading and asking questions. You will develop your own " style " of growing by reading and practical experience. You will also learn who's advice is solid, and who is a little full of themselves. Best advice I can give is to jump in. the water is fine, just start off small to learn a bit then go for it!!! Good Luck!!!!  :fly:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 30, 2010)

dragracer said:
			
		

> Best advice I can give is to jump in. the water is fine,


 
*thats a not a good way to start off man.. thats an easy way to kill a crop.. alot of the newbies who pass throw these parts start up with little to no knowlege of growing.. and all of a sudden oh shet what do i do... why arent they budding.. or my fav.. is it time to harvenst.. if you dont know when to harvest.. keep reading.. you shouldnt start growing if your serious abou it until u have the equipment, and it set up and tested your setting yourself up for a fail.. and it could end up costing money..*
*LH*

*the baest advice i can give to you is to read.. and keep on reading and asking questiongs..*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *thats a not a good way to start off man.. thats an easy way to kill a crop.. alot of the newbies who pass throw these parts start up with little to no knowlege of growing.. and all of a sudden oh shet what do i do... why arent they budding.. or my fav.. is it time to harvenst.. if you dont know when to harvest.. keep reading.. you shouldnt start growing if your serious abou it until u have the equipment, and it set up and tested your setting yourself up for a fail.. and it could end up costing money..*
> *LH*
> 
> *the baest advice i can give to you is to read.. and keep on reading and asking questiongs..*



:yeahthat:


----------



## dragracer (Jan 30, 2010)

IF  you read the sentence prior to that it said quote" DO NOT STOP READING AND ASKING QUESTIONS!!!"  I am not trying to steer anyone in the wrong direction, but you have to start somewhere. Experience is earned through mistakes and they are hard to make if you do nothing.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread PsyJiM, I have been reading this forum for about a month now. Ive got some seeds stored away waiting till I'm ready to use them. i agree with both Lefthand and dragracer. LeftHand because i have been reading non stop for a month (i probable put in about a good 3 hours daily at min reading this forum) i have learned so much its all i can talk about and have to shut my self up not to get in trouble with people overhearing me. 

I am actualy planing on going hydro as well. it seems simple and clean compared to other styles. Lefthand is right that you should be prepared, enough to know what setup you want, what nutes and how much to use and some simple problems and common problems that may happen while you grow. This will help you at least to know what your doing to start.

Dragracer is right by saying to jump in and get started because experience is the best way to learn. its human nature to learn from our mistakes. 
As i said ive been reading non stop but still feel a little lost because i have nothing growing that i can learn from straight infront of me. i like to see to learn. 

If you want to learn how to make the things you need and get it cheaper then there is alot in the diy topics. search dwc bucket, or read through the hydro and look at threads with pics so you can get an idea of what everything looks at as well.

Jst my experience i wanted to add.


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you all or the support :aok: 

the only thing i dont get so far with *dwc* is...

untill my roots grow what i do with my plants ?
i mean how i water them ?

and something else 
i work  8-10 hours per day and in my day off i want to rest 
so you know where i can buy online *one bucket dwc system* ? i dont have time to make it myself ..but if i will not find one i think im going to make it..  
it seems very complicted to me   ...

thanks again :dancing:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

There is nothing  to making them a person can make one in less then 5 minutes. The only thing you make is the lid, by cutting out a hole and placing a netpot in its place. You also may want to think over even growing if your time is that restricted.


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 30, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There is nothing  to making them a person can make one in less then 5 minutes. The only thing you make is the lid, by cutting out a hole and placing a netpot in its place. You also may want to think over even growing if your time is that restricted.



I will always find time for my plants i promise you that 

i just dont know where i find the items requierd for the bucket..
and here there is no hydrostore...i can only find the items from a blumer and i dont know the greek names of those items and it will be hard to do it so i need an easyer solution..


Ty..:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

I think our member *zem* made net pots from plastic cups, check out our DIY section. And sorry forgot you are in Greece


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 30, 2010)

No problem bud  
Ill continue my research in DIY section 

Can you answer and in my previous question please ? 

the only thing i dont get so far with dwc is...
*[* untill my roots grow what i do with my plants ?*]*
*[* i mean how i water them ? *]*

Thanks


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 30, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> (Smoking what you have grown yourself is a feeling that has to be experienced to be understood, but it sure is worth it.



I hope ill feel it soon bro 



Thank you for your help :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

In my Dwc I bring my nute level to be even or just above the bottom of my netpot until roots are hanging down into the solution.. Sometimes you might even have to top feed(hand water) for a couple of days. when you are first stating your plants out.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2010)

you can buy net pots off that website you put on, hydroponics.eu, they cheap as well, you can get pump and air stone and the pipe from there. will cost you about 30euros

Net pot 18cm 1.60
Pump 1 outlet 13.00 euros
Air stone 5 euros

then jst get black pipe for airstone and your done. 


Use a normal bucket with a lid, cut a whole in the top slightly smaller than the pot and slide the net pot in so its suspended put hole in the side for in pipe for air stone and your done.

P.s you can get these things from any garden shop, even some pet shops. Might be cheaper that way. 
I learnt alot just by searching on wikipedia Hydroponics, i suggest you read it. will give you a basic on a few different methods and different things used and there goods and bads, helps understand things a little better.


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 31, 2010)

Good :aok: 

one more question... 
The hydrotons are staying wet for a while ?



I am starting to like and the understand Dwc's :banana: 


Tnx ! :bongin:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Your air stones keep the hydroton wet. The air stones operate 24/7


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome. There are also plenty of videos on how to grow cannabis online. These may assist you with providing visuals of what many will try to describe to you in writing. There is also a variation hydroponic method from StealthHydro.com that is called Bubbleponics. "Bubbleponics is the art of delivering highly oxygenated nutrient solution DIRECTLY to the inner root zone. The days of merely misting the outer roots with nutrient spray are over. Gone too are the days of over/under watering, over/under feeding; the Stealth Hydro Bubbleponics&#8482; system automatically maintains the ideal oxygen level of the nutrient solution so as to facilitate a healthy thriving root system." Obviously, this is some marketing hype. But worth learning about and taking into consideration.

As a newbie, allow yourself to learn as much as you can from fellow growers and know that you will make mistakes and learn from them. Best wishes for success with your new hobby.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

mr.greengenes,

I don't know what your impression of the stealth hydro bubbleponics system was so please don't think my comments are pointed towards you.

I watched their "watch learn more" video and was totally negatively impressed.  One they had no audio or graphics to explain anything.  Next, it seems to me just like a adaptation of the a continuous drip method of watering only they are sticking the tube into the center of the net pot instead of on the top.  I was also unimpressed with the amount of solution that was constantly draining from the net pot.  Further when the roots grow down into the solution, then where is the advantage?

Those are just my impressions towards their latest and greatest growing technique.

On the other hand, they do have some pretty good looking products.  Someone was looking for parts to make a single bucket central float controlled reservoir system, like GH's Waterfarm only for a single bucket.  They have one under the components section.

Great smoking.


----------



## PsyJiM (Jan 31, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Your air stones keep the hydroton wet. The air stones operate 24/7


Thanx bro 

now i think im ready to start.. :aok:
my next topic will saw you my progress 

Thank you all for the support..!!!



*~end~* :ciao:


----------



## dragracer (Jan 31, 2010)

Go for it !!! Good luck and Green Mojo for your grow!!!!!!  :farm: :watchplant:


----------

